# Worlds dirtiest Dogs....



## spookydee (Dec 16, 2008)

We have been getting hit hard here in the south with all the rain and thunderstorms...

It finally cleared up a bit and we took the dogs for a walk in an area where they cleared the land for new houses....

this was the end result...

btw...that is not a lake, that is all the collected water from the rain that just literaly couldn't soak anymore in the dirt...

sorry, don't know how to make the pictures bigger, but if you click on them you will get a larger picture, and you can really see the mud dripping..

anyone care to come over and help clean?? lol.......

Spooky is the white mix australian shep/lab

wicket is the other brown pup....


----------



## spookydee (Dec 16, 2008)

More dirty dogs....


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow . . . that must have been fun to clean. Looks like they had fun, though.


----------



## spookydee (Dec 16, 2008)

One of my fav. pictures of the day....his feet are just floating in the air..


----------



## spookydee (Dec 16, 2008)

The dirtier they got, the happier they were....

By the end of the walk they looked like scraggly little wild animals....ewww


----------



## spookydee (Dec 16, 2008)

After all that playing in the rain water...

I got these miserable little faces when it was bath time....


----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

Aww, from a person whos dogs favorite activity is rolling around in mud, I feel your pain. But hey, look on the bright side, they probably had a blast and burned a ton of energy off and once they were cleaned I bet they were pooped out. A picture of my mudmonger 
















Boy was he sure proud of himself.

P.S. Your dogs are beautiful!


----------



## spookydee (Dec 16, 2008)

there is something so cute about dirty dogs, lol

love the pictures Marleysgirl

and yes, they were pretty knocked out for the rest of the night, which is great for me as both are high energy dogs and i can get things done without dogs wrapped around my legs, lol.


----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

There is something great about a dirty dog isnt there? I definitely dont shelter my dog from having fun but most of the time I try not to let him in the big puddles or the REALLY dirty spots mostly because after walks im on my way to school or work. But its nice every once in a while to let them romp around in whatever will make them happy and amused (as long as its not dead fish or feces). Marley just seems as pleased as punch when he filthy. I dont understand it, but I guess I dont really need to either.


----------



## AlaskaDals (May 4, 2009)

Wow..it reminds me of South Carolina! I love the pics, and beautiful dogs. My dogs would love to come swimming and muddin with ya all.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

i'm sorry, but i am just going to have to beg to differ w/ you on that one....i really think Tir takes the cake here....

her at 5 mo...









and this was the cleanest she has ever stayed when there is mud to be had...18 mo


----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

YEP! Tir definitleyl takes the cake on that one. And thats a cake that Im alright without  I bet she was pretty darn happy!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Yikes! I am thinking my dogs would have loved to join yours in that FUN.  I would not have enjoyed the car ride home so much though. lol


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Inga said:


> Yikes! I am thinking my dogs would have loved to join yours in that FUN.  I would not have enjoyed the car ride home so much though. lol


that's what crates and covered seats (w/ doggy seatbelts) are for....and you make sure that, when they shake off, nothing more goes flying...i must have stayed at the park w/ Tir for at least an hr more (in the clean side of the park) just for her to get _relatively_ cleaned up....


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

My knucklehead is like Tir's dog. If there's a mud puddle within 2 miles, he'll find it and wallow like a pig.


----------

